# Slashdot and the software that runs it



## lockfile (Aug 25, 2014)

I have been working on a personal project for the last year or so.

It's called Slashcode, but when I uploaded it to Sourceforge, I named it Slashnerdcode. Slashcode was already taken. 

It's the software that ran Slashdot, well, a very old version of it. It is currently installable. I had to port it from mod_perl v1 to v2.

The install takes about ten minutes. Get the LocalMTA::Sendmail Perl module else Slashnerd code will not be able to send you the administrator password.
The API: http://sourceforge.net/projects/slashne ... =directory

The web application: http://sourceforge.net/projects/slashne ... =directory


----------



## lockfile (Aug 25, 2014)

One more thing to add, this stuff is alpha status.


----------



## lockfile (Aug 31, 2014)

I have changed the name of the projects:

SlashNerd => FreeSlash
Slashnerdcode => Freeslashcode

Get FreeSlash (Perl distribution):
http://sourceforge.net/projects/freesla ... =directory

Get FreeSlashcode--Apache mod_perlv2 application (module handlers, images, htdocs, SQL schema, etc):
http://sourceforge.net/projects/freesla ... =directory

Get this so the application can send emails:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/localmt ... =directory

I sent an email to SourceForge to removen the old SlashNerd and Slashnerdcode packages. Apparently, users cannot remove their own packages. SF administration has to be contacted to do that.


----------



## lockfile (Oct 13, 2014)

If there are any questions, let me know.


----------

